# Happy Birthday, Charis



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Tee hee, can't keep a secret here at P-Talk. Want to be the first to wish you a Happy, happy Birthday (Jan 16th).
so . . . . . 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU,
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU,
HAPPY BIRDTHDAY
DEAR CHARIS,
HAPPY BIRDTHDAY TO YOUUUUU!! ​
and many many more!​
_* (of course, sung in key )*_
Hope it's the best one yet (okay, at least since you were a kid  )

You deserve a great day. Go have a yummy day now!


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you Mary. 
In my time zone, I haven't turned another year older yet.  
So...I think I'll hold on to the age I am and cherish it for another couple of hours.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Manana, Charis .. Tomorrow ..*

Happiest of Birthday's to you, Charis. I know it isn't until tonmorrow, but I shall be off on a deal that will get posted in the new Advocacy section eventually. 

I hope you have a positively wonderful day tomorrow and know that you are greatly appreciated here on Pigeon-Talk!

Happy Birthday!

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Charis!!!I hope you have a wonderful, fun and feather-filled day!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Happiest of Birthday's to you, Charis. I know it isn't until tonmorrow, but I shall be off on a deal that will get posted in the new Advocacy section eventually.
> 
> I hope you have a positively wonderful day tomorrow and know that you are greatly appreciated here on Pigeon-Talk!
> 
> ...


Thank you Terry for the good wishes. That advocacy section is a great birthday present.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Matt D. said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


Thanks, Matt.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

maryjane said:


> Happy Birthday, Charis!!!I hope you have a wonderful, fun and feather-filled day!!


Thank you, MaryJane. I'm going take it easy and sleep until 6:30 am.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHARIS

I hope your day and coming year will be the best ever. 
Thank you for all you do to help our friends.

Reti


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday Charis I am probably late but better late than never right? Hope you have a Wonderful Day and a Wonderful Year to come !!!!


Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Happy Birthday Charis*................


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Happy Birthday Charis!  

I hope you have a wonderful day, in your time zone!  

Thank you for your contributions to the forum.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Charis, one of our great members! Thank you for all your positive energy!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

HAPPY BIRD-THDAY, CHARIS!!!

Ah, well, these things happen.

Pidgey


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

*HAPPYBIRDDAYCHARIS!!!*​


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Charis, wishing you the very best on your birthday. Thank you for all you do for the birdies!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Happy Birthday Charis!!!!!


I hope you have the wonderful day you deserve!

Snipes, where did you find that fantastic and so appropriate card?


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh if only I could post a WAV file  But then you'd hear how off key I'm singing HAPPY B*I*RTHDAY  

Hope you have a fantastic day!!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> .....new Advocacy section....
> Terry


Thank you thank you Terry!!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Well...
My birthday is under way in my time zone and so I can't deny it any longer that again, I have turned another year older. 
Thank you for all the wonderful wishes,Cards, acknowledgments and being there to usher this year in with me.  
I'm still waiting for Pete to pull the birthday cake out of the freezer and light the candles. 
Please, those of you that haven't signed the petition to save the New Zealand pigeons do so as a birthday gift to me.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

This is a beautiful day Charis! It's yours...make that wish, and have the most wonderful birthday of all.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Here's to a great feathery day, Charis 

John


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

*Happy Birthday Charis!!!*
And many, many happy returns...
Thanks for all you do to help Pigeons and the People who love them


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Charis,

Best wishes for a wonderful birthday!!!

Linda


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Charis, hope you have a wonderful birthday here in the Pacific Northwest! (Heading over to sign the petition to save the New Zealand pigeons.)


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

HAPPY B-DAY!!!!!!

I hope you have a wonderful day!!
-Hilly


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Happiest of Birthday's to you, Charis! I hope your day has been just perfect!

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*"Hey Rae Charles . . .*

. . . Cindy & Chuck are home so we can _*finally*_ send Charis our birthday wish."

"Did I hear you say Cindy & Chuck are home, Beautiful?"

"Yep, you sure did Blueberry."  
"Mikko, you ready?"

" I've BEEN ready, & waiting ALL day!"  

"Charis, we ALL hope you are having a wonderful day. Me & Blueberry are doing great." 

I'm sorry this greeting is coming a bit late in the day. Chuck & I send our best wishes & hope your day was very special. (You kind of have to put the phrases with the pictures. I couldn't post under each one))


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Cute pictures, Cindy.
Beautiful and Blueberry look great! Kisses all around from me.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Charis,

I'm a bit late in the day as well. Hope you had a wonderful day and are having an even better evening. Happy Birthday!!!

Margaret


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm late, I'm late, for a very important date! Sorry I'm a bit late but I had a hard time finding where I put this darn cake  I hope you had a great day and shared your cake and gifts with Piggy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for finding the cake, Pete. My birthday is now complete.
Thank you everyone. It was a great day.


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Better late than never. HAPPY BIRTHDAY Charis! I wonder how many birds will benefit from your kindness during this next year. Time will tell.


Mike


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*Glad I caught this b4 bed!!!
Birthday Blessings to you Charis!
Thanks for all you do to help our Birdie friends as well as everyone here at PT!
Wish I knew how to make the type colorful like the others!
In the meantime, picture it as purple...my favorite color! LOL
Have a Blessed year!*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Sorry to butt in Christin .. just made your text purple for you!*

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Happy Pip-Day Charis!!!

And manymany more!


Phil
l v


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> *Glad I caught this b4 bed!!!
> Birthday Blessings to you Charis!
> Thanks for all you do to help our Birdie friends as well as everyone here at PT!
> Wish I knew how to make the type colorful like the others!
> ...


Thank you Christin. I don't know how to write in colors either. 
I've just figured out how to make the font bigger. I'll work on colors ext and maybe even posting pictures without Pete or Terry doing it for me.
My BD was really great.
My sister planned a surprise dinner for me a my favorite French Café. All my family was there and the menu was specially planned by the chef with vegetarian selections. I was very surprised and deeply touched.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL, Charis, that was a wonderful birthday! Now, I can't believe that I can actually tell someone how to do something being the original computer dummie.

Anyhow, when you make a reply, you see all that stuff at the top. Click the "A" and it will bring down a color screen, just click the color you want and voila!

I am still working with the color part though because I get confused if I want to switch colors in a post!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> LOL, Charis, that was a wonderful birthday! Now, I can't believe that I can actually tell someone how to do something being the original computer dummie.
> 
> Anyhow, when you make a reply, you see all that stuff at the top. Click the "A" and it will bring down a color screen, just click the color you want and voila!
> 
> I am still working with the color part though because I get confused if I want to switch colors in a post!


Just to add to that........you have to highlight the text you want changed. If you want the word "pigeon" in red, just highlight that one word and click on the red color. You can highlight each word one at a time and make it any color you want. Making words *BOLD* works the same way. Highlight the word and click the *B* up top. The _I_ italisizes (SP?) and the U underlines the text.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

whoohoo
Thanks Renee!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Very Cool. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Yall are gettin' good at this stuff!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*WELL!!! Thanks to modern technology - actually, a LACK thereof!! Squeaks and I are LATE, LATE to SEND you *

BELATED, BUT MOST HEARTFELT BIRTHDAY WISHES!!

We are really glad to hear you had such a WONDERFUL time on your special day!! *BIRTHDAYS ROCK!!*

    

LOVE and HUGS

_Shi_ & Squeaks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> *WELL!!! Thanks to modern technology - actually, a LACK thereof!! Squeaks and I are LATE, LATE to SEND you *
> 
> BELATED, BUT MOST HEARTFELT BIRTHDAY WISHES!!
> 
> ...


Well now...my birthday is complete.
LOVE and HUGS back at ya


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*Yey for you, Charis! What a wonderful birthday blessing with a great vegatarian menu specially made for you by the chef!!! If you weren't sooooo deserving of such, I'd be jealous!  May the year bring you more blessed joys....my prayer for thee! *

*And, my dear Birdie Lady, Terry! You are too sweet to help me even with my wish for Charis' B'day message to be in a nice purple color! Bless your most sweet and kind heart! You never cease to amaze me girl...NEVER!!! *
*
How's this?, Maggie & Renee'? Thanks for the tutorial!
You may have created a monster!!! LOL  *


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you, Christin.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> *
> How's this?, Maggie & Renee'? Thanks for the tutorial!
> You may have created a monster!!! LOL  *


Hee Hee Hee! Yep .. a monster has been created, indeed .. but quite a bold and colorful one    Carry on, Christin!

Terry


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Belated Birthday Greetings, Charis!
Glad to hear you enjoyed your special day. Thank you for helping so many creatures. May God bless you now & always!

Phyll


----------

